# If you were wondering where the police are....



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

They are wasting their time at my house after a neighbour reported me for pointing at her....threatening behaviour!! She had also complained to the police that my 20W front porch light was keeping her awake at night.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds like you live 2 doors away from me. :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Sounds like you live 2 doors away from me. :roll:


 :lol: Still got your happy go lucky neighbours then.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> They are wasting their time at my house after a neighbour reported me for pointing at her....threatening behaviour!! She had also complained to the police that my 20W front porch light was keeping her awake at night.


Why did you point at her? Did you wag your finger too? Did you point and sn igger?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope that finger wasnt loaded :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bring back the death penalty! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you live 2 doors away from me. :roll:
> ...


They've left me alone for ages now. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Yeah because theve started on the otherside.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


I wasn't entirely sure if the neighbour the otherside had also come round to their way of thinking, as I know they've been whinging about me to whoever would listen. However, it turns out she's still nice to me, despite being on the wall which has my surround sound, PC speakers AND pinball table. I think she must be deaf. :lol:

Mind you, I reckon the tree huggers are building up to another whinge. As part of some work on my garden, I removed the rainwater butt last week which collects from the drainpipe from the roof. I didn't know (until I took it out) that it connects to a rainwater butt in THEIR garden, so when mine's fullish, it overflows to theirs.

Now mine's removed, theirs isn't connected to anything. :lol: :lol:

How long it takes for them to twig, and resort to using a hosepipe, I've no idea...  No doubt I'll get a nasty note through the door telling me I'm a menace to the environment and ought to be locked up. As there is currently not a scrap of vegetation or lawn in my entire garden, they probably have a point


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Depends what he pointed with. If he got his nob out, and pointed that at her, then I'm not surprised!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Depends what he pointed with. If he got his nob out, and pointed that at her, then I'm not surprised!


But would she have noticed :wink: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Depends what he pointed with. If he got his nob out, and pointed that at her, then I'm not surprised!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I'd love to have neighbours like those. Only ones ive got is some mutli millionaire ferry owner that only stays here when hes over from Belgium and stands in the hallways making weird grunting noises :? . A couple that are always losing their security door key and buzzing me up to let them in and i think the other guy that lives on my floor is a drug dealer. Going by the looks of the chavs that go in and out of his apartment at stupid hours of the ngiht. Yours sound like much more fun.

I also found out in the local paper last week that my landlady has been arrested for class A drugs and trying to sell a Rifle to an undercover cop. When her house was raided they found countless firearms and drugs :? She seems so nice when i talk to her on the phone.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> Why are you asking me?


You started with the knob jokes


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


What you need is a nice log cabin.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Don't i know it :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Oh no not the log cabin again.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ratty said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Oh no, not the everlasting quote boxes again.....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

auditt260bhp said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jampot You are going to have to put your rainwater butt back so you can wash you car :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Jampot You are going to have to put your rainwater butt back so you can wash you car :roll:


If you knew me at all, you wouldn't have wasted your effort typing that... :lol:


----------

